# Test



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Test


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

You passed with an A+


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Bmaverick,
Until you've looked into the heart of a true JD and held it in your hands, you wouldn't understand...























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

And yes you can fix a broken heart...B.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

bmaverick said:


> You passed with an A+


I am trying to find out how to post a private conversation. No luck so far. Chris was walking me thru it, but only got so far as being able to post. I cannot find any way get it to post as a conversation. Any help.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

My first tractor was a JD850.

























See that fuel cap+gauge. I saved that and swapped it. It's on my YM2610. Likewise the yellow oil engine cap with dipstick. It makes my machine a tab bit of having *YanDeere* blood in it's veins. 

When an inexperienced diesel mechanic worked on her, the govern rod got bent and the guy swapped no. 2 & 3 fuel lines to the engine after an overhaul. Needless to say, that 3T80 died. Spent months looking for another 3T80 till I found Fredricks. I could have her with a rebuilt engine for $300 more, get the FULLY restored YM2610.

I left my good and faithful JD850 at Fredricks.








In just a few weeks, they had restored the old girl. I wasn't certain she could be done.










I wish my YM2610 was painted JD green.  

So, I photoshopped her from red  to green .


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Ed Williams said:


> I am trying to find out how to post a private conversation. No luck so far. Chris was walking me thru it, but only got so far as being able to post. I cannot find any way get it to post as a conversation. Any help.


hahaha, your thread got YanDeere Hi-Jacked sir.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Ed Williams said:


> I am trying to find out how to post a private conversation. No luck so far. Chris was walking me thru it, but only got so far as being able to post. I cannot find any way get it to post as a conversation. Any help.


INSTRUCTIONS

1. Go to top of the web page.

2. MOUSE OVER INBOX.

3. Pick CONVERSATIONS. 

good to go ...


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I do that and get a list of conversations received, but no way to post a conversation.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Ed Williams said:


> I do that and get a list of conversations received, but no way to post a conversation.


OK, I'll hold your hand thru this last step. Once you get to that page showing the list of conversations, up at the top right of the page is this tab ... click it .... 










That's it!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ed, I guess that I misunderstood you. I thought you were talking about starting a thread. Steve is spot on as far as messaging goes!


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I do not get the tab Steve is showing.àààq


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Ed Williams said:


> I do not get the tab Steve is showing.àààq


You will now need to send a message to the Admin to fix your problem of not being able to send a message . . . to the Admin.    

Say what?


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Chris fixed this pm. Will try another test.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I fixed it? Oh my!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you tried clicking on a members user name in posting that they have made? You will find the "Start a conversation" option there as well.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Sorry guys.... I had no intention of hijacking the original post. I thought I was starting a new thread in the General forum. Guess I better work on my reading comprehension...to understand how to start a thread. B.


----------

